# Small sac at 7 weeks



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi,
I have had my first scan today having had three embryos put back.  I am 7 weeks and 3 days.  At first they could'nt find anything but eventually found a heart beat.  We were told that for 7 weeks the sac was very small and could'nt really make anything out apart from a heart beat.  We were told that the lining was very good and just keep doing everything we're doing and they would see us next week.  I feel so deflated and worried.  Any thoughts on this.  They did'nt give us a picture as there was'nt much to see!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't feel too deflated at the moment.  The main thing is that they have seen a heartbeat, so that's really positive.  The lining was good, so that means it will be able to sustain a pregnancy,

There's a lot of positive things there, so keep hanging on,

Let us know how next week goes

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for your reassurance, I feel I need it.  We have waited 9 years for this and I dont feel anything like I thought I would.  I am so full of dread and worry at the moment and cant get any positives.  My husband is jumping because of the heartbeat but all I can think of if what if it does'nt grow.  I hope to give some good news next monday.
Thanks again


----------

